# Replacing Windscreen



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

We have had a small crack in one side of our split windscreen for the last 2 years. As we are selling Homer we decided to have it replaced. I have just received the quote for replacing it............£3000.00 8O. We are covered by insurance but oh my god! Is this a realistic quote? It seems totally over the top to me. Anyone else out there had to replace an RV windscreen?

regards

Arizona 8O


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Excuse me for butting in but I do not have a RV but Is there any value going direct to one of the American RV web sites and seeing what they would quote for the glass and shipping before you pay out £3000 (sorry forgot, your covered by Insurance)


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Price is about right! 8O  
we had to have one half of ours replaced by the dealer before we took delivery so thankfully it wasn't down to us or our insurers.
If you got windscreen cover, use it. that's what your paying for.
Given the fragile nature of the screen and the specialised packing/carriage it will need from stateside, I would guess that it wouldn't be worth importing your own.


edit.

Having said that, you're in Ireland aren't you. No RV dealers I presume?
So you'd have to have one shipped by a UK dealer and fitted locally or bring the bus over here?
On those terms, it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

hi Bertha

Have thought about that but the insurance company like to use certain companies and I would be worried about the shipping. However think I will check out US cost out of curiosity.

regards


Arizona


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

hi Zaskar

I'm not going to put myself to all that trouble. I'm happy to claim of my insurance. I just wanted to make sure I/insurance company wasn't being ripped off even though I'm not paying for don't like anyone being ripped off. If it cost you that in the UK then I guess that's the going rate.

regards

Edel


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*windscreen replacement*

We had an A class windscreen replaced in France on a French Pilote motorhome last year.We paid about £1200 a lot less than it would have been in UK.Our insurance paid,Caravanguard,but it counted as a claim on our no claims bonus because it was over £1000.This was the specified limit in the 'small print'.Most firms don't count windscreens so we are looking to change our insurance this year!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

hi we bought a rv ca class ford and a new windscreen was fitted on arrival to these shores the receipt it cost £750 pounds although i didn't pay i bought it 4 months later


----------

